# Pinnacle Studio 10/Warum kann ich keine Videomenüs erstellen?



## Flic Flac Forever (30. September 2005)

Bei Studio 9 war es ja ganz einfach.
Video auf die Spur ziehen und unter Toolbox Titel erstellen.
Dann Overlaytitel.
Man konnte dann ein Menü erstellen.
Wenn ich da jetzt mache kann ich keine Buttons für die einzelnden Kapitel einfügen.
Nur Text aber keine Schaltflächen
haben die das geändert
Danke für eure Hilfe.Bin echt ratlos da im Handbuch es nicht genau erklärt wird
Gruß FFF


----------



## Sarahlover (28. August 2006)

Ja, die Frage habe ich mir auch erst gestellt, aber ich kann dich beruhigen: es geht.
Du nimmst die Timeline-Ansicht und klickst dann mit der rechten Maustaste auf das nicht ausgefüllte Projekt. Jetzt aktivierst du den Button "Overlay-Spur immer anzeigen" und du hast beide Videospuren. In die untere von beiden packst du dann deine gewünschten Videoclips und in die obere dein Menü und der Rest ist dann wie bei den Vorgängerversionen. Viel Spaß!


----------

